# Eclipse meckert, javac jedoch nicht



## Bohne (8. Mrz 2006)

Hab folgende Zeile:


```
public static Vector<Object> v = new Vector<Object>();
```

javac läuft problemlos durch, allerdings wird es in Eclipse rot unterringelt ("type Vector not generic... cannot be parameterized..." / "Syntax error, parameterized types are only available if source level is 5.0").

Ich hab vorher noch nie was mit den parameterisierten Objekten gemacht, aber nach ein bisschen Suchen im Web bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass das auch so stimmt. Ist das jetzt ein Bug in Eclipse? Wie kann man denn die Fehlermeldung unterdrücken, da auch sämtliche Sachen, die mit dem Vector zu tun haben unterringelt werden und es programmiert sich so gar net schön 

Danke!


----------



## Beni (8. Mrz 2006)

Nix Bug, die Einstellungen sind einfach nicht auf den Syntax von 1.5 gestellt.

Guck unter "Window > Preferences > Java > Compiler > Compiler compliance level"


----------



## tini (8. Mrz 2006)

:shock:   und ich hatte schon gedacht generics gibts doch erst ab java 6!
Sowas muss man erst mal wissen! Jetzt habe auch ich ein Problem weniger! Danke!


----------



## Bohne (8. Mrz 2006)

Vielen Dank, hat geholfen. Musste zusätzlich noch das neue SDK hinzufügen unter: Preferences>Java>Editor>Installed JRE

Heißt das jetzt, dass mein Programm nur mit den neuesten JVMs läuft?


----------



## lin (8. Mrz 2006)

einfach nur mit den JVM's die halt generics unterstützen, dieses feature wird unterstützt von jvm's mit v > 1.5


----------

